
Show HN: Find your remote job in tech - cezarfloroiu
https://workremotely.io
======
andrewfromx
I'd like to start a programmer cruise line. Like those big fancy cruise ships.
A team of 500 programmers on board with laptops and satalite wifi network
could tackle remote job after remote job. And a sense of team would develop.
Many programmers would give up their apts/homes and just live on the cruise
ship year round. You travel the world, and earn a great living, on the... it
needs a good name... "The Never-Ending Coder Cruise"

